# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Дандават в исполнении вайшнави

## Хари-канта д.д.

С самого начала проповеди на Западе и до своего ухода Шрила Прабхупада учил женщин в Движении сознания Кришны предлагать полный поклон, дандават. С течением времени этот аспект практики, как и некоторые другие, касающиеся женщин-преданных, оказался под осуждением или запретом. Далее представлены свидетельства священных писаний о предложении полных поклонов вайшнави.



«Слово данда означает «палка» или «жердь». Палка или жердь падает прямо. Подобно этому, когда человек простирается в поклоне перед старшим, касаясь земли всеми восемью ангами, или частями тела, это называется дандават. Бывает, что дандават делают только на словах, не простираясь ниц. В действительности же дандават значит падать перед старшим, как палка». (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 1.67, комм.)

Восемь частей тела описываются следующим образом: «Нужно кланяться обеими руками, обеими стопами, обеими коленями, грудью, головой, глазами, сердцем и словами. Это называется предложением поклонов восемью частями тела». (Хари-бхакти-виласа 8.360)

Другой способ выразить почтение вовлекает только 5 частей тела: колени, руки, голову, интеллект и слова (Хари-бхакти-виласа 8.361). А самой простой формой выражения почтения является анджали-мудра или пранам-мудра, когда преданный складывает вместе ладони и склоняет голову.

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гите» в разных местах используются разные слова для обозначения поклонов: намаскар (Б.-г., 18.56), дандават (Бхаг. 4.9.3), вандана (Ч.-ч., Ади 1.103) и др.

Есть много примеров как в «Шримад Бхагаватам», так и в «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите» когда женщины предлагали поклоны именно в форме дандавата.

Один из самых первых примеров – Адити, жена Кашьяпы Муни. «Шримад Бхагаватам» (8.17.5) описывает это таким образом: «Когда Верховный Господь явил Себя взору Адити, она, переполненная духовным блаженством, вскочила на ноги, а потом, словно палка, простерлась ниц перед Господом, выражая Ему почтение». В данном стихе Шукадева Госвами использовал слово дандават, описывая ее поклон.

Описывая обряд пумсавана, предназначенный исключительно для женщин, Шукадева Госвами упоминает, что нужно предлагать поклоны Верховному Господу. Тут он также использует слово дандават: пранамед дандавад бхумау… (Бхаг., 6.19.10)

 

В Гаудия-вайшнавской традиции мы видим как женщины приносят поклоны в форме дандавата: «Все жители деревни отправились посмотреть на Гопалу-Свидетеля. Увидев, что Господь действительно стоит на том месте, они простерлись перед Ним ниц». (Ч.-ч., Мадхья 5.109) …гопала декхина лока дандават каре. Как правило половину жителей деревни составляют женщины…

Кришнадаси (Лакшахира), проститутка, пришедшая совратить Харидаса Тхакура, но закончившая тем, что стала его ученицей, также приносит дандават: дандават хана паде тхакура-чаране… «Проститутка, уже просветленная, упала к лотосным стопам Харидаса Тхакура и призналась, что Рамачандра Кхан заставил ее опорочить его». (Ч.-ч., Антья, 3.131)

А среди 64 анг преданного служения, тринадцатая анга – предложение поклонов Божеству (дандаван-нати). (Ч.-ч., Мадхья 22.122) Будь все 64 анги предназначены только для определенной категории людей, а не для всех преданных, ачарьи обязательно упомянули бы об этом.

Шрила Прабхупада также учил всех своих последователей и в том числе учениц выражать свое предание через предложение дандаватов. Можно заметить, что в некоторых областях Индии современные местные обычаи диктуют, что женщины могут предлагать только поклоны, состоящие из пяти частей или какие-то другие формы поклонов, производные от дандавата, в отличие от описанного метода в священных писаниях. Такие местные традиции почему-то стали также нормой в ИСККОНе, не смотря на то, что прямые свидетельства говорят о том, что Шрила Прабхупада ввел такую практику среди своих последовательниц. Эта практика одобрялось даже в последние годы его пребывания на земле. Например, Рамания Деви Даси описывает случай своей инициации в Новом Маяпуре в 1976:

«Когда первых преданных вызывали получать свои четки от Шрилы Прабхупады и произнести четыре регулирующих принципа, они кланялись перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, но не делали полный дандават. Поэтому Прабхупада сказал, что все должны предлагать полный дандават когда они выходят вперед получать свои четки.

Я была следующей и спросила свою сестру в Боге что я должна сделать. Должна ли я поклониться в дандавате или нет? Она сказала: «Поэтому нет?» Поэтому я вышла и предложила полный дандават перед Шрилой Прабхупадой. На фотографии можно увидеть сари на полу напротив Прабхупады. А у Прабхупады была большая улыбка. Он был очень доволен мной из-за того, что я последовала его наставлению».

 

И в завершение хотелось бы привести несколько цитат прославляющих предложение дандавата. Рупа Госвами говорит о результате такого поклона: «Тот, кто однажды выразил почтение, склонившись перед Божеством, уже не вернется в этот мир, потому что он отправится прямиком в обитель Кришны». (Нектар преданности, 9 глава) «Хари-бхакти-судходая» утверждает: «С преданного, который падает ниц на землю, предлагая дандават Господу Вишну, на том же месте спадают все грехи. И они никогда не вернутся к нему снова».

(Материал составлен на основе статьи Урмилы д.д. «Offering dandavats» (http://backtogodhead.in/offering-dan...ila-devi-dasi/), но с моими добавлениями. Хари-канта д.д.)

----------


## Вишишта даса

На мой взгляд собранный материал не доказывает тезис о практике дандаватов для женщин. Чтобы понять культуру и традиции, нужно обратиться к знающим людям, к носителям этой культуры и традиций. Недостаточно привести пару цитат со своими спекуляциями или интерпретацией улыбки Шрилы Прабхупады. Утверждение, что Шрила Прабхупада учил с самого начала учениц предлагать дандаваты должно быть подкреплено свидетельствами. То, что Адити упала как палка увидев перед собой Господа или проститутка упала в стопы Харидаса Тхакура совсем не говорит об традиционности такой практики для вайдхи бхакти или Гаудийа вайшнавизма. При подобных обстоятельствах многие бы упали ) 

Цитата из Панчаратра Прадипы - одобренного Джи Би Си руководства по поклонению Божествам:

"Мужчины могут предлагать любой вид пранамы, но женщины традиционно предлагают лишь панчанга-пранаму, поскольку их груди не должны касаться земли.. "

В завершение приведу кусочек лекции Бхакти Видьяпурны Махараджа относительно мотивации женщин, желающих делать 2%, предназначенных только для мужчин. Дочитайте пожалуйста до конца. )

Почему женщины хотят проводить ягьи? Потому что это как раз то, что им недоступно, а запретный плод сладок. А почему они ищут эту сладость? Потому что мужчины не дают им этого вкуса там, где они могут его получать естественно, потому они начинают искать его здесь. Поэтому они начинают хотеть то, что есть только у мужчин. Мужчина должен предоставлять что-то, а он этого не делает, тогда женщина стремиться забрать все, что у него есть.

В этом суть. Дело не в том, нравится вам это или нет, дело в том, как это нравится Агни. Женщины не будет тратить время на то, чтобы точно воспроизводить свары (прим. пер. свара - когда при чтении ведических манр нужно кроме длины звука учесть тон, что меняет смысл слова), поэтому их не обучают произнесению этих мантр. "Звучит красиво, значит все нормально, зачем быть фанатиком?" Но в таких вещах нужно быть фанатиком. Поэтому только мужчины могут делать это. В поклонению шалагарму нужно быть фанатичным. Иначе Прабхупада говорит - зачем начинаете поклонение, если не собираетесь предлагать 65 предметов? Поэтому если вы не собираетесь следовать всем техническим деталям, то зачем вы за это беретесь? И потому это просто не делается.

Мы можем думать что домашнее поклонение и поклонение шалаграму это одно и то же. Но это не так. Шалаграм это Вишну, он не установлен. Он является Вишну, а божество устанавливают. Поэтому ягьи, шалаграм и поклонение в большом храме - это то, что женщины не могут делать.

Вот и все. Все остальное они могут делать, всему остальному можно учиться. Если 99% или 98% вам разрешено, то зачем идти дальше? Сделайте сначала 98%, а затем уже говорите об оставшихся двух. Они не выполняют этих 98% и хотят чего-то другого, чем бы это ни было, они этого хотят. Почему бы женщинам не начать носить каупины? Почему они этого не далают? Мужчины всегда ходят в белом: белое дхоти, белая курта, день ото дня, всю жизнь, почему женщины так не делают? У мужчины только 3 комплекта одежды, или же 5. Почему у женщины это не так? Мужчина не бреет ноги, почему женщины делают это? Он не трогает свои брови, не выщипывает их, почему же женщины делают это? А разве справедливо, что если он выполняет какую-то позитивную активность, женщина получает 50% плодов, а если женщина совершает дурной поступок, он получает 50% реакций? Разве это справедливо? Где здесь равенство? Почему мужчины не борются с этим? Суть в том, что у женщин уже есть 90% , но они хотят оставшиеся 10%. Мы не говорим о соотношении 0/100%. У женщин уже есть целый пакет, но они хотят большего. Поэтому это нечестно.

Матаджи: Женщины не проходят упанайану потому что они не квалифицированы?

БВПС: нет, они получают упанаяну в форме свадебного обряда.

Матаджи: но иногда мы видим, как женщины проводят ягьи...

БВПС: Они там не ягьи проводят. Ну, например, если у меня есть пачка пасты и я просто сварю ее и вам предложу, является ли это кулинарным искусством? Нет. Поэтому то, что они там проводят - это не ягьи. Когда вы проводите ягью, то та одежда, что на вас, всегда в итоге испорчена, т.к. вы очень стараетесь чтобы был должный огонь, он принимал дрова, гхи и другие подношения. И все это прожигает дырки на одежде, гхи везде попадает, все покрывается копотью... А когда вы наблюдаете как женщина проводит ягью, то на что это похоже? Они зажигают такой маленький огонек, и там все очень аккуратно. Это не ягья. Это не имеет отношения к Агни, это все для того, чтобы быть в центре внимания. В конечном итоге это означает, что их мужья не заботятся о них как следует и им приходится выходить в свет и привлекать внимание. Потому что те, кто действительно имеет брахманическую квалификацию, зачем им все это?


http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=43&Itemid=166

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Спасибо. Я прочитала. Этот вариант мотивации вполне может быть, хотя, как мне кажется, далеко не единственный из возможных. Логически понятно. А есть ли цитаты из шастр которые подтверждают что:
- женщины не должны предлагать дандават
- не могут поклоняться шалаграму
- не могут проводить ягьи?
И можно узнать какого года эта Панчаратра-прадипа, изданная в ИСККОН?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Харе Кришна, матаджи! Мои поклоны. Я прошу прощения, если кого-то задело моё предыдущее послание, но ещё раз хочу повторить, что культура и традиции не изучаются по книгам. Цитаты из книг можно найти на всякие случаи жизни. Попросить опровергнуть на основе шастр тоже можно много чего, заведомо несуществующего в шастрах. Например: опровергните на основе шастр, что нельзя повторять Харе Кришна, стоя на голове. И если в данном случае мы не можем привести соответствующие дословные цитаты, мол "на голове повторять Харе Кришна нельзя", тогда указывает ли это на правомерность введения соответствующей традиции? В общем здесь подобный угловатый буквоедский подход не годится, а разбираться в принципах той или иной культуры нужно учиться, живя в ней. Безусловно, принципы культуры, так или иначе находят отражение в шастрах, но одних шастр здесь недостаточно, я уж не говорю про то, что мы подобны детям малым, изучившим лишь алфавит, но претендующим на целостное понимание науки. Я лично не претендую, что изучил социологию или культуру на основе дхарма-шастр или артха-шастр на уровне, необходимом для написания книг или статей. 9 лет жизни в Индии - тоже недостаточно, чтобы ассимилировать культуру и традиции. Но всего это хотя бы достаточно, чтобы понять свою некомпетентность в данных вопросах. И меня удивляет, когда люди вообще не уделившие достаточно времени изучению и культурной ассимиляции приходят к поспешным выводам по тем или иным вопросам. Нужно быть осторожнее. Это серьёзная наука. Все эти компиляции и исследования культуры и традиции на основе того или иного слова через поисковик Ведабазы не могут сделать человека специалистом по вайшнавской культуре. Это сродни методу профессора лягушки, сидящего в своём колодце, и пытающегося понять что такое океан. 

В традиции женщины в храмах не поклоняются шалаграма шилам, не проводят ягьи и не предлагают дандаваты. Чтобы убедиться в этом достаточно приехать в те районы Индии, в которых культура не была разрушена. Есть до сих пор деревни в Тамилнаду, где люди говорят на санскрите и помнят свою родословную от начала творения. Похоже именно на эти традиции и ссылка даётся в вашем предыдущем посте, но почему-то такая традиция представляется отсталой и противопоставляется "передовым" ранним годам ИСККОН, а также учению Шрилы Прабхупады (никаких свидетельств правда не приводится, кроме улыбки Прабхупады, когда он увидел предлагающую ему дандаваты ученицу. Предположим, я тоже улыбаюсь, когда вижу матаджи, предлагающих дандаваты  :smilies: ). Возможно восприятие отсталости и средневековости в культуре, о которой человек знает только из книг - следствие образа мышления продиктованного Западным образованием и культурным прошлым: 




> Можно заметить, что в некоторых областях Индии современные местные обычаи диктуют, что женщины могут предлагать только поклоны, состоящие из пяти частей или какие-то другие формы поклонов, производные от дандавата, в отличие от описанного метода в священных писаниях. Такие местные традиции почему-то стали также нормой в ИСККОНе, не смотря на то, что прямые свидетельства говорят о том, что Шрила Прабхупада ввел такую практику среди своих последовательниц.


По поводу года издания Панчаратра Прадипы, не знаю. Но я лично доверяю тому внушительному составу преданных, который участвовал в исследовании темы и написании этой книги.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна, Вишишта прабху. Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Спасибо за ваше подробное объяснение. Естественно, что от ошибок никто не застрахован. Что уж говорить о неофитках вроде меня. Я допускаю, что мои суждения могут быть ошибочными, поэтому в частности публикую их на форумах, где есть возможность для разумной дискуссии и выяснения истины. Все знают, что у нас есть принцип гуру, садху и шастр. Я просто пытаюсь разобраться. И одна из таких моих попыток, в результате которой получилась книга "Что значит быть вайшнави", получила одобрение от моего дикша-гуру, от многих старших вайшнавов и я также старалась основывать ее на точных цитатах (шастрах). В данном случае я руководствуюсь теми же принципами. 
Что касается традиции, то в "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Мадхья, 23.105, комм.) Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
«Чтобы внедрить культ сознания Кришны, проповедник должен изучить способность кандидатов к отречению в рамках страны и времени... Он должен избегать принципа нийама-аграхи, которое значит, что он не должен пытаться сделать невозможное. То, что возможно в одной стране, может не быть возможным в другой. Долг ачарйи состоит в том, чтобы сделать *акцент на самой сути преданного служения*. Может быть небольшое изменение тут и небольшое изменение там настолько, насколько это может быть применено по принципу йукта-вайрагйи (надлежащего отречения). Должна быть принята во внимание суть преданного служения, а не внешние парафеналии… Вайшнав немедленно становится чистым, так как он следует правилам и предписаниям своего истинного духовного учителя. *В этом нет необходимости, чтобы правила и предписания, которым следуют в Индии, были в точности такими же в Европе, Америке и других странах Запада.* Простая имитация без эффекта называется нийама-аграхой. Не следовать регулирующим принципам, но вместо этого жить на полную катушку, это также называется нийама-аграхой… Мы не должны ни следовать регулирующим принципам без эффекта, ни терпеть неудачу в следовании регулирующим принципам. Что необходимо, так это особая методика согласно стране, времени и кандидату…"

По поводу проведения ягий и поклонению шалаграма-шилам женщинами, то я все же придерживаюсь другого мнения.
"Шукадева Госвами продолжал: Проведя обряд поклонения Господу Вишну всеми упомянутыми выше дарами, нужно двенадцать раз возлить топленое масло в священный огонь, повторяя следующую мантру: ом намо бхагавате маха-пурушайа махавибхути-патйе сваха". (Бхаг., 6.19.9) Это из объяснения как женщина должна соблюдать обряд пумсавана. 
Матаджи Урмила в ответ на мой вопрос разрешено ли это женщинам-преданным в ИСККОН, ответила, что она не знает где это запрещено, но в реальности ягьи проводят всего несколько вайшнави, то есть не так много и часто.
А по поводу поклонения шалаграма-шиле "Хари-бхакти-виласа" утверждает:
стрийо ва йади шудра брахманах кшатрийадайах
пуджайитва шила-чакрам лабханте шашватам падам
(Хари-бхакти-виласа 5.452)
«Будь-то женщина, шудра, брахман, кшатрий или др., посредством поклонения шалаграма-шиле все они достигнут вечного духовного мира».
 striyo v? yadi v? ??dr? br?hma??? k?atriy?daya?
p?jayitv? ?il?-cakra? labhante ???vata? padam (Hari-bhakti-vil?sa 5.452)
All attain to the eternal spiritual world by worshipping the ??lagr?ma-?il?, whether a lady, a ??dra, br?hma?a, k?atriya, etc.

По поводу Панчаратра-прадипы, то слышала не раз, что ее уже 20 лет редактируют. Видимо там не единственная ошибка в старом издании. 20 лет назад - это примерно 1995 год. В те времена женщинам даже лекции в храмах запрещали читать и называли в лицо майей. Поэтому все же хотелось бы быть уверенной в предписаниях на основании шастр.

Извините, если что не так. Буду рада разумному диалогу.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Похоже я не был услышан  :smilies:  Удачи!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Ну, например, если у меня есть пачка пасты и я просто сварю ее и вам предложу, является ли это кулинарным искусством?


пачка пасты -> упаковка макарон

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Из обсуждения на фэйсбуке:
- Так почему же все- таки в нашем движении не принято матаджам делать полный дандават, если этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада?
- Могу предположить, что кому-то женский дандават показался слишком вызывающим или сексуальным. Только представьте себе: женщина! лежит на полу! да еще и вытянувшись во весь рост! Это же просто неприлично!  :smilies: 
-  А я рискну предположить, что дандават показался кому-то недостаточно сексуальным.  :smilies:  Когда дама приносит обычный поклон, можно гораздо лучше разглядеть её задницу. 

Извините за реализм...  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 


Супер фотографии! И так необычно  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Матаджи: но иногда мы видим, как женщины проводят ягьи...
> 
> БВПС: Они там не ягьи проводят.


Насчет того, что женщины не могут поклоняться шалаграмам, вполне обосноваванная цитата из Хари-бхакти-виласы.
Про ягьи - ЭТО совершенно частное мнение отдельно взятого Свами, которое НЕ поддерживают такие махараджи как Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Ниранджана Свами и др. Более того, в Шримад Бхагаватам описывается, как жена одного мудреца (простите, щас вылетело из головы его имя) год, пока его не было дома, проводила ягьи. Более того, в Индии есть школы, где женщин учат проводить ягьи. Так что, все это ( что женщинам низя то или сё) надуманно.

По цитате же БВПМ получается, что показателем ягьи должно быть количество дров и гхи. Но если посмотреть, как проводит ягьи Шиталанга Гауранга прабху (вот уж кого нельзя обвинить в незнании культуры и предмета), то отнюдь там нет охапок дров и котлов с гхи. Но кто осмелится заявить, что его хомы менее могущественные, чем ягьи вышеупомянутого Свами?

----------


## Сандра

а зачем вообще делать дандават женщине? прямо так хочется что-ли?
я не понимаю, конечно, почему грудь вдруг стала считаться нечистой, или как там..... с чего это вдруг?
но кстати, если ложиться в дандават на мраморный или плиточный пол, грудь можно и простудить.

я решила подойти к вопросу с практической точки зрения)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И еще, с практической точки зрения, при большом побуждении сделать дандават женщина всегда его может сделать в стороне, чтобы никто не видел. Если традиционно в наших храмах не делают этого, для чего нужно вносить что-то будоражащее умы, непонятно? Уровень преданности это не изменит.




> почему грудь вдруг стала считаться нечистой, или как там.....


О чем-то нечистом речь не шла, как я понимаю.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Несколько матаджи написали, что у них есть такая потребность, предлагать полный поклон. Представьте, что вдруг женщинам бы запретили прыгать на киртане. Для кого-то это бы стало препятствием для выражения эмоций на киртане в полной мере. Но смысл не в этом. В целом просто хотелось разобраться в этом правиле: разрешается это шастрами или нет, и если нет, то почему. Специально искала говорил ли Шрила Прабхупада что-то против женского дандавата и ничего не нашла. В отличие от этого, если Шрила Прабхупада считал что-то неправильным, то он сразу же говорил. Например, он ясно выразился, что женщины не могут принимать санньясу. Если бы он был против женского дандавата, почему он ни разу об этом не сказал? 
Кстати в книге о Ямуне Деви есть намного больше фотографий как женщины делают дандаваты прямо перед Шрилой Прабхупадой.




> но кстати, если ложиться в дандават на мраморный или плиточный пол, грудь можно и простудить.
> я решила подойти к вопросу с практической точки зрения)


Если бы все полы были мраморными, но даже никакие прабху бы не ложились в дандават)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В целом просто хотелось разобраться в этом правиле: разрешается это шастрами или нет, и если нет, то почему. Специально искала говорил ли Шрила Прабхупада что-то против женского дандавата и ничего не нашла.


Тема интересная, нельзя не согласиться. В дхаме особенно хочется приносить дандаваты.
Лишь бы женщины не использовали эту тему для конфликтных ситуаций, а то видно, что в ваших обсуждениях (в соцсетях) горячо :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Тема интересная, нельзя не согласиться. В дхаме особенно хочется приносить дандаваты.
> Лишь бы женщины не использовали эту тему для конфликтных ситуаций, а то видно, что в ваших обсуждениях (в соцсетях) горячо


Это да. Поэтому, если заметили, я нигде не агитирую, чтобы женщины уже прям щас стали приносить дандаваты. Мы просто обсуждаем тему теоретически. И я сама не буду публично где-то это делать пока на уровне лидеров это правило не будет признано.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это да. Поэтому, если заметили, я нигде не агитирую, чтобы женщины уже прям щас стали приносить дандаваты. Мы просто обсуждаем тему теоретически. И я сама не буду публично где-то это делать пока на уровне лидеров это правило не будет признано.


Это хороший подход. Любопытно, а что говорит Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж по этой теме?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Это хороший подход. Любопытно, а что говорит Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж по этой теме?


Спрашивала при случае. То и говорит, что опять кто-то начнет поднимать споры из-за ерунды. Как в случае с вопросом петь Рама или Рамо. 
Лично у Него, Он сказал, проблем с тем, чтобы женщины приносили дандават нет. Сказал мне написать в комитет по шастрам, если нужно установить истину. Но у меня пока руки не дошли до этого. Наверное все же стоит этим сейчас заняться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То и говорит, что опять кто-то начнет поднимать споры из-за ерунды. Как в случае с вопросом петь Рама или Рамо.


Ну, это не равнозначные вещи. Произнесение Маха-мантры и традиция принесения поклонов не на одном уровне, конечно) Но споров точно надо избегать.




> Сказал мне написать в комитет по шастрам, если нужно установить истину.


Напишите, пожалуйста. А я при случае тоже буду спрашивать понимание старших вайшнавов, чтобы хотя бы для своей практики твердо понять, что есть оскорбление, а что им не является.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> - Могу предположить, что кому-то женский дандават показался слишком вызывающим или сексуальным. Только представьте себе: женщина! лежит на полу! да еще и вытянувшись во весь рост! Это же просто неприлично! 
> - А я рискну предположить, что дандават показался кому-то недостаточно сексуальным.  Когда дама приносит обычный поклон, можно гораздо лучше разглядеть её задницу. 
> 
> Извините за реализм...


Лично мне уже тошно от того, что могут приходить сексуальные мысли по отношению к женщинам, предлагающим какие бы то ни было поклоны Гуру, Божествам, вайшнавам.

Во Враджа-дхаме можно видеть женщин, совершающих дандават-парикраму, при этом когда они ложатся на землю - ложатся на бок, не касаясь грудью земли. Возможно, это один из аспектов ведической культуры - в её реальном действии.

У самого есть привычное представление, оставшееся с начала 90-х, как нас обучали тогда старшие преданные, что матаджам не следует предлагать полные поклоны (дандаваты).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если бы все полы были мраморными, но даже никакие прабху бы не ложились в дандават)


Обычно ни в России, ни в Дхаме никогда не отказываю себе в возможности предложить дандават на мраморном полу, в том числе и зимой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Несколько матаджи написали, что у них есть такая потребность, предлагать полный поклон. Представьте, что вдруг женщинам бы запретили прыгать на киртане. Для кого-то это бы стало препятствием для выражения эмоций на киртане в полной мере. Но смысл не в этом.


С самого начала своего приезда в Америку Прабхупада видел культурные различия в Индии и западных странах. Он упоминал в этой связи и различия во взаимоотношении полов. Сколько раз наблюдал сам в Индии - для женщин там обычно считается не принятым активно прыгать на киртанах, танцы более планы и традиционы. Понятно, что на Западе этому обычно не учат с детства и восторг женщины выражают как могут. Но Прабхупада понимал, что всё это - вещи второстепенные, в конечном счёте.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> при случае тоже буду спрашивать понимание старших вайшнавов, чтобы хотя бы для своей практики твердо понять, что есть оскорбление, а что им не является.


_Вопрос Е.С.Шриле Шиварама Свами:_ Уже много лет преданные в соцсетях обсуждают, можно ли женщине приносить полный поклон-дандават Божествам? Находятся подтверждения, что Шрила Прабхупада даже просил женщин делать дандават. Есть много фотографий, где матаджи делают дандаваты Прабхупаде.
Интересует мнение Гуру Махараджа,  с философской точки зрения является ли оскорбительным, если женщина приносит дандават?

_ОТВЕТ:_ " Да, во времена Шрилы Прабхупады женщины приносили дандаваты. Но мое понимание такое, что с культурной точки зрения женщинам лучше не совершать дандаваты. Принесение дандавата не будет оскорбительным со стороны женщин. Но это один из тех вопросов, которые не так легко решить. Шрила Прабхупада иногда позволял делать то, что, если посмотреть на долгую временную традицию, не было принято в вайшнавской традиции. Мое понимание такое, что Шриле Прабхупаде нужно было обучить нас так многим вещам, что были какие-то детали, до которых не доходили руки, и которые он не объяснил нам. Прежде всего Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы поняли принципы преданности. Но также Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы знали, какова наша культура. Делать ли дандават, или просто поклон, важно то, что вы чувствуете в сердце, ваша преданность. Потому что есть преданные, которые из-за состояния своего здоровья совершают поклоны даже просто стоя. Но суть в вашей преданности.
 И я бы посоветовал женщинам не предлагать дандаваты. Но я думаю, что, если кто-то и предложит дандават, это не будет концом света. Это один из тех вопросов, которые, конечно, не так уж тяжело разрешить, но просто бывают случаи, когда у преданных есть очень сильные чувства. И они ведомы этими чувствами. И в этом плане если менять то, что позволял Шрила Прабхупада, женщины чувствуют, что их притесняют. В этом и состоит трудность в решении этих вопросов. Но, я думаю, что в духовном плане вы не выиграете больше, если будете предлагать именно дандаваты. Я не думаю, что женщины теряют многое, если они будут предлагать просто поклон, но не дандават "
_из скайп-конференции с русскоязычными учениками, 26.01.2016_ ( ссылку на саму конференцию постараюсь дать позже  :namaste:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> С самого начала своего приезда в Америку Прабхупада видел культурные различия в Индии и западных странах.


Мы снова вернулись к традициям Индии. В начале темы уже обсуждалось это. Шрила Прабхупада четко объяснил, что традиции и правила принятые в Индии не обязательно должны быть в точности такими же и в других странах. 
Шрила Шачинандана Свами на ретрите святого имени в подмосковье в 2015 г. отвечая на вопрос о том как женщинам следует танцевать на киртане, сказал, что он видел сам как Шрила Прабхупада вдохновлял матаджи прыгать во время киртана. 
Можно еще долго обсуждать эти темы со многих сторон и набить друг другу фингалы, пытаясь доказать свою правоту. Мне лично нравится как ответил Шрила Шиварама Свами и Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами примерно в одном духе. Особой разницы как предлагать поклоны нет. Но и запрещать или осуждать кого-то, кто делает дандават, тоже не очень красиво...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> _из скайп-конференции с русскоязычными учениками, 26.01.2016_


На английском можно услышать тут: http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/2016...nglishrussian/  Вопрос на 26-й минуте.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

С шастрами и с высказываниями старших преданных - не спорю, но как женщина говорю - больновато и неудобно чисто физически в дандавате лежать, особенно если женщина ведического склада тела)).

----------


## Вишишта даса

Скандапурана, Васудева-махатмйа глава 29 текст 27

ПЕРЕВОД:

О лучший среди мудрецов, мужчины могут предлагать аштанга или панчанга пранаму, но женщины должны предлагать только панчанга-пранаму без вариантов.

Skanda-purana, Vasudeva-mahatmya section, Chapter 29, Verse 27): 

astangam va 'pi pancagam
pranamam purusas caret
pancnagam eva nari tu
nanyatha muni-sattama (27) 

“The men may perform astanga or pancaga pranamas (according to their capacity), however the women should perform pancanga only and not otherwise.”

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В "Джайва-дхарме" Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур рассказывает, как трое преданных (двое из них супруги-ванапрастхи) отправились задавать вопросы об Абсолюте садху в лесу.

И зашел разговор, что женщине, даже пожилой, к отреченным все-таки не принято приближаться. Хотя сначала она хотела сесть в стороне и слушать, все же она согласилась с их аргументами. Но зато предложила собранию Вайшнавов дандават (восемью частями тела) в отдалении. 

Позже приведу сам текст Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура. 

Так что, если матаджи хочет сделать полный поклон, почему другим до этого должно быть дело?
Если матаджи приходится удерживаться от дандавата в обществе посторонних, то когда рядом нет тех, кто мог бы смутиться (и если на то пошло, может возникнуть вопрос, почему матаджи не смущаются дандаватами прабху, а прабху должны смутиться дандаватами матаджи), это все-таки ее личное дело. 

Кстати, выше приведенная цитата из Сканда Пураны - чьи слова?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур
Джайва-дхарма_ 


"Однажды Чандидас спросил Йадавадаса о том, что такое самсара. На это Йадавадас ответил, что на восточном берегу Бхагиратхи, на прекрасном острове Годрума живет сейчас много Вайшнавов, знающих истину; пойди и задай этот вопрос там. 
Я хожу туда иногда и получаю самые разные наставления.

...После полудня Йадавадас и Чандидас вышли, чтобы переправиться через Гангу. К тому времени Дамайанти уже совершила много служения чистым преданным Господа Вишну. В ее сердце почти не осталось никакой жадности. 

- Позвольте и мне пойти с вами на Шри Годруму, - попросила она. 

На что Йадавадас ответил: 

- Тамошние Вайшнавы не грихастхи, почти все они оставили семейную жизнь и все ожидания, 
связанные с материальным миром. И если ты пойдешь с нами, боюсь, как бы это не вызвало их неудовольствия. 

_Домойонти кохилен: "Ами дуре тхакийа танхадигоке дондобот пронам корибо.
Танхадер кунджер моддхе пробеш корибо на. Ами бриддха - амар проти_

А Дамайанти продолжает упрашивать: 

- Я только издалека предложу им поклоны. В их кунджу я заходить не стану. 
Я ведь уже совсем старая, и они на меня не рассердятся. 

Йадавадас говорит: 

- Так уж заведено, что женщины туда не ходят. Ты лучше где-нибудь неподалеку побудешь, 
а мы как пойдем назад, заберем тебя с собой. 

_Проддумно кунджер никот поунчхилен. Домойонте кунджоддаре шаштанге
дондоботпронам  корийа экте пуратон ботбрикхер никот бошилен._ 

Где-то в начале четвертого часа пополудни все трое, преодолев полоску прибрежного песка,
вышли к Прадйумнакундже. Дамайанти, не заходя в рощу, предложила смиренный поклон,
распростершись ниц на земле (из пословн. перевода: в смирении касаясь земли восемью частями), а затем села возле одного старого баньяна. 


_Джадобхаш о Чондидаш кунджомодхе пробишто хоийа мадхоби-малотимондопер
упор упобишто бойшнобмондолике бхоктипурбок дондоботпронам корилен_ 

Йадавадас и Чандидас, войдя в кунджу и приблизившись в павильону, образованному кустами
малати и мадхави, предложили со всей преданностью свои поклоны собранию сидящих там Вайшнавов".

(перевод Шри Гопинатх Гаудия-матха)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Скандапурана, Васудева-махатмйа глава 29 текст 27
> 
> ПЕРЕВОД:
> 
> О лучший среди мудрецов, мужчины могут предлагать аштанга или панчанга пранаму, но женщины должны предлагать только панчанга-пранаму без вариантов.
> 
> Skanda-purana, Vasudeva-mahatmya section, Chapter 29, Verse 27): 
> 
> astangam va 'pi pancagam
> ...


А как эта цитата из тамасика-пураны Сканда согласуется с приведенной ранее цитатой из Шримад Бхагаватам, саттвика-пураны?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Интересно было наблюдать, как в Маяпуре в Пушпа-Самадхи Прабхупады индийские женщины приносят поклоны. И вот так интересно, что именно Шриле Прабхупаде они часто приносят полные дандаваты И делают это с такой самоотдачей и удовольствием, что это выглядит очень естественно. Но надо, конечно, видеть, как целомудренно эти индийские женщины одеты.  Ни одна часть тела не выдается при таком поклоне. 
 Часто туда приходит огромная группа индусок и половина из них падают перед Прабхупадой в дандават, кто-то из них делает его на боку, остальные приносят обычные поклоны. А в храме мы пока такого не наблюдали, это к Шриле Прабхупаде такая особая любовь  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И еще были очень удивлены в Храме в Дели: охранница не впустила в алтарную комнату молодых индусок в джинсах. Кто-то знает, это именно в Индии такое или общая тенденция? (простите, что не в тему, но если кто-то ответит, можно перенести).

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А как эта цитата из тамасика-пураны Сканда согласуется с приведенной ранее цитатой из Шримад Бхагаватам, саттвика-пураны?


Мда... Похоже шастры вы готовы на свалку уже выкинуть со своим подходом. Это шастра нинда. Ай ай ай! Тамасика сознание не позволяет понять простые вещи. Цитата из Хари Бхакти виласы - предписаний для Гаудйа Вайшнавов. У вас какие-то возражения по существу?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Не нужно создавать искусственных противоречий между так называемыми тамасика пуранами и ШБ. Адити упала как палка перед Господом, не более того. Она не практиковала дандаваты в качестве садханы. 

Признайте честно неправильное понимание, которое основано на предвзятом отношении к теме.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Это я цитату из Шримад Бхагаватам выкидываю на свалку? И отдаю предпочтение другой пуране вместо него? Вы меня очень удивляете, если честно.
А если уж брать Хари-бхакти-виласу, которая написана для Гаудия-вайшнавов, то что Вы скажете по поводу следующей шлоки?

ато нишедхакам йад йад вачанам шруйате спхутам
аваишнава-парам тат тад виджнейам таттва-даршибхих
Поэтому какие бы ни были найдены ограничения в шастрах (относительно шудр или женщин), эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным.
(Хари-бхакти-виласа 5.453)

 ato ni?edhaka? yad yad vacana? ?r?yate sphu?am
avai??ava-para? tat tad vij?eya? tattva-dar?ibhi? (5.453)
Therefore, wherever restrictive statements are to be found in scriptures [regarding ??dras or women], those statements are understood by the learned souls as applicable to non-vai??avas only.
Hari-bhakti-vil?sa 5.453

----------


## Дамир

Подержал Бхагавад-Гиту пять минут в руках, и на тебя уже ограничения не действуют  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Трудно разбудить человека, который претворяется спящим.  :namaste:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Я хочу сохранить те хорошие воспоминания и впечатление, которое вы произвели на меня раньше, поэтому я выхожу из дискуссии.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Матаджи, тут дело принципа. Впечатления и воспоминания субъективны, шастры объективны всегда. Это строгая наука, требующая холодной головы и честного вопрошания. Я понимаю, это может вступить в противоречие с женской психологией, но ничем не могу помочь.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> шастры объективны всегда. Это строгая наука, требующая холодной головы и честного вопрошания. Я понимаю, это может вступить в противоречие с женской психологией, но ничем не могу помочь.


Это как раз у вас шастры вступили с противоречие с вашей мужской психологией. 

Матаджи полностью объективны, честны и привели НЕСКОЛЬКО доказательств из шастр. Вам дали слова Шукадевы Госвами из Шримад-Бхагаватам о пумсаване для женщин, вы их игнорируете - сказать нечего. Вам привели пример поведения жителей деревни из Чатанья-Чаритамриты. Я привела прямые слова Ачарьи парампары, Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура из "Джайва-дхармы" про поведение Вайшнавов. Тот же игнор - сказать нечего. 

При этом вы не ответили, кем и кому и в каких обстоятельствах сказана фраза из Сканда Пураны. 
Итак, где ваше честное вопрошание, как ученика, у Ачарьев парампары, и где холодная голова? 





> Матаджи, тут дело принципа.


Вы игнорируете шастры, когда они не подтверждают ваши личные принципы.

Что интересно, гуру парампары вовсе не настаивают на том, что женщины не должны приносить дандаваты. Цитаты матаджи привели. Вы в свою очередь "притянули за уши" высказывание гуру по совсем иной теме (про ягйи). 

Это все просто смешно. Как говорится, не надо быть святее папы римского.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я не знаю, о чем была статья в BTG (был бы номер - можно было бы посмотреть), но на фото, насколько вижу, в камне запечатлены матаджи и прабху в дандаватах. Историческое свидетельство.  

Эта тема вовсе не значит, что все матаджи теперь у нас начнут всюду приносить дандаваты. 
А быть хорошими Вайшнавами честно вопрошающим ученикам - поможет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Поэтому какие бы ни были найдены ограничения в шастрах (относительно шудр или женщин), эти указания понимаются *учеными душами* как применимые только к непреданным.
> (Хари-бхакти-виласа 5.453)


Как интересный пример такого случая, хотелось бы все-таки выяснить, кем, кому и в каких обстоятельствах сказаны слова в Сканда Пуране. 

"без вариантов" ... какова подача.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Без вариантов - "на анйатха"

----------


## Вишишта даса

По поводу честности презентации. Есть такая вещь, как академическая и этическая целостность. В данном случае сами корни темы указывают на определённую мотивированность инициаторов "исследования". 

В шастрах (которые строятся по принципам нйайи) есть разные уровни свидетельства. То что я здесь вижу, это 1) Приведение вместо прямых, косвенных свидетельств, "доказывающих" свою точку зрения. 2)Непонимание предмета спора. 

Спор не в том, предлагают ли женщины дандаваты, а в том, является ли это предписанной практикой. Пример с Адити, упавшей как палка при виде Господа доказывает лишь, то, что она упала как палка, а не то, что это предписанная практика (в особенности для гаудийа вайшнавов). Для того, чтобы сделать такой вывод нужны ПРЯМЫЕ свидетельства, описывающих и ПРЕДПИСЫВАЮЩИХ данную практику. Приводим прямое свидетельство из Панчаратра Прадипы - не нравится. ОК. Приводим цитату из Сканда Пураны - не нравятся тамасика Пурана. Говорим, что это процитировано нашим ачарьей в книге, в которой собраны ПРАВИЛА И ПРЕДПИСАНИЯ для практики поклонения Божеству в т.ч. Находят цитату, которая якобы обесценивает всю подборку Шрилы Санатаны Госвами (Гопала бхатты Госвами). Вы это называете честным подходом к шастрам? Т.е. в ответ на прямое свидетельство приводятся косвенные свидетельства, соответствующие теории в голове, тогда как за прямые свидетельства мотивированный разум не зацепляется. 

Ваш последний вопрос, хотя бы указывает на желание разобраться. Это радует и есть желание продолжать обсуждать тему.

Нужно разобраться в каком контексте сделано это высказывание.




> Поэтому какие бы ни были найдены ограничения в шастрах (относительно шудр или женщин), эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным.


Относится ли это к поклонам и другой практике анг бхакти? Это нелогично потому что "эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным." Написана ли ХБВ для непреданных в таком случае? Или непреданные-матаджи должны кланяться Кришне только через панчанга-пранамы, тогда как преданные-матаджи могут кланяться как угодно? А с чего кто-то решил, что непреданные вообще будут следовать практике вайдхи? Это классический пример выборочного мотивированного цитирования, приводящее к абсурдным выводам.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я не знаю, о чем была статья в BTG (был бы номер - можно было бы посмотреть), но на фото, насколько вижу, в камне запечатлены матаджи и прабху в дандаватах. Историческое свидетельство.


Историческое свидетельство не является праманой. Эта гравюра лишь доказывает то, что и так известно - женщины делают дандаваты. Можно в качестве свидетельства привести современных матаджи в Бенгалии, которые предлагают массово дандаваты. Но в Бенгалии много всяких странных традиций возникло под влиянием движения сахаджий. Бенгальские матаджи также массово жуют бетель и среди сахаджий славятся беспорядочными связями с мужчинами. А уж про многообразие поклонов, вращений вокруг своей оси, пассов руками, касаний ушей из смирения и т.д. я молчу  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Спор не в том, предлагают ли женщины дандаваты, а в том, является ли это предписанной практикой. Пример с Адити, упавшей как палка при виде Господа доказывает лишь, то, что она упала как палка, а не то, что это предписанная практика (в особенности для гаудийа вайшнавов). 
> 
> Для того, чтобы сделать такой вывод нужны ПРЯМЫЕ свидетельства, описывающих и ПРЕДПИСЫВАЮЩИХ данную практику.


Пример с Адити был лишь одним из свидетельств шастр. Рассмотрите другие свидетельства. Вы же их игнорируете. Прямое указание на практику женщин, данное Шрилой Шукадевой Госвами, например: 

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/19/10








> Вы это называете честным подходом к шастрам? Т.е. в ответ на прямое свидетельство приводятся косвенные свидетельства, соответствующие теории в голове, тогда как за прямые свидетельства мотивированный разум не зацепляется.


Выше прямое свидетельство. Так же как описание для Вайшнавов в трудах Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура и Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами. 





> Ваш последний вопрос, хотя бы указывает на желание разобраться. Это радует и есть желание продолжать обсуждать тему.
> Нужно разобраться в каком контексте сделано это высказывание.


Были бы благодарны. 







> Относится ли это к поклонам и другой практике анг бхакти? Это нелогично потому что "эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным." 
> 
> Написана ли ХБВ для непреданных в таком случае?


Какой текст вы имеете в виду? 
Из приведенной шлоки ХБВ 

Поэтому какие бы ни были найдены ограничения в шастрах (относительно шудр или женщин), эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным.

следует, что строгий запрет на дандаваты для матаджи в Сканда-пуране, неприложим к преданным матаджи. 




> Или непреданные-матаджи должны кланяться Кришне только через панчанга-пранамы, тогда как преданные-матаджи могут кланяться как угодно?


Матаджи, кланяющаяся Кришне - это преданная. Просто кланяться пятью частями тела можно много кому (не Кришне или старшим). 




> А с чего кто-то решил, что непреданные вообще будут следовать практике вайдхи? Это классический пример выборочного мотивированного цитирования, приводящее к абсурдным выводам.


У вас здесь изначальное условие неверно. Вы приписываете другим неверную логику, сами при этом допуская неверную предпосылку (поклон Кришне от непреданной).

----------


## Вишишта даса

В общем, пока вы не разберётесь в моей аргументации, не вижу смысла продолжать обсуждение. Не так много времени, чтобы сидеть и разжёвывать по десять раз одно и то же.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Историческое свидетельство не является праманой.


Праманы были выше. Это просто историческое свидетельство, как я написала. Я не говорила, что это прамана.





> Эта гравюра лишь доказывает то, что и так известно - женщины делают дандаваты.


Да, потому что шастры и Ачарьи это не запрещают строго Вайшнави. Вайшнави делают дандаваты не потому, что хотят подражать прабху, как вы здесь пытаетесь представить. Это стремление души, для души дандават естественен.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Моя логика очень простая. Ответьте себе на два вопроса: 1) для кого составлена ХБВ? 2) Почему Санатана Госвами процитировал Сканда Пурану в обсуждении поклонов, но не процитировал из ШБ предписания по пумсаване.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В общем, пока вы не разберётесь в моей аргументации, не вижу смысла продолжать обсуждение. Не так много времени, чтобы сидеть и разжёвывать по десять раз одно и то же.


Вы думаете, что вы в позиции учителя?  Одна из ваших предпосылок просто ложна.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Да, потому что шастры и Ачарьи это не запрещают строго Вайшнави.


В вайдхи бхакти не то, что не запрещено - разрешено. Разрешено то, что предписано.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Какой текст вы имеете в виду?
> Из приведенной шлоки ХБВ
> 
> Поэтому какие бы ни были найдены ограничения в шастрах (относительно шудр или женщин), эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным.
> 
> следует, что строгий запрет на дандаваты для матаджи в Сканда-пуране, неприложим к преданным матаджи.


Почему вы слепили эти две темы вместе? Они что, рядом идут в ХБВ? В каком контексте вообще сделано высказывание про эти ограничения? Если мы об этом говорим, потрудитесь пожалуйста привести контекст.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я в позиции обсуждающего. Равноправного.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Обсуждать, когда тебя не слушают не интересно. Какой смысл писать, если в раджасе вы не вдумываетесь в аргументы?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не нужно создавать искусственных противоречий между* так называемыми* тамасика пуранами и ШБ.


Не "так называемыми", а называемыми. Это значит - предназначенные для тех, для кого привлекательнее тамас. Все понимают, что сама Веда не может быть в тамасе. 

Когда есть противоречие между предписаным тем, кто привлечен тамасом и тем, кто саттвой - тогда ХБВ указывает, что делать (отклонить запрет тамасика Пураны).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему вы слепили эти две темы вместе? Они что, рядом идут в ХБВ?


Я уже спросила, какой текст ХБВ вы имеете в виду. Вы молчите. 

Я основываюсь на тексте, который привела Хари-канта д.д. (синим выделила еще раз).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Обсуждать, когда тебя не слушают не интересно. Какой смысл писать, если в раджасе вы не вдумываетесь в аргументы?


Я внимательно читаю, что вы пишете. Задаю вам вопрос, например, уточняю, чтобы понять, откуда нестыковка, один и тот же текст ХБВ мы имеем виду? В ответ опять молчание. 

Я в раджасе, как вы подумали (видно, вас мое имя с толку сбивает, проснувшийся вы наш - а вы понимаете его значение?) - но при этом почему-то вижу вашу логическую ошибку (непреданная предлагает Кришне поклон).

Так кто здесь в раджасе торопится?

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Не "так называемыми", а называемыми. Это значит - предназначенные для тех, для кого привлекательнее тамас. Все понимают, что сама Веда не может быть в тамасе.


Это подход Шанкары к шастрам. Выбрасывать шастры, которые описывают не то, что соответствует его теории. Комментарии Бхактиведанты, труды ачарьев ПОЛНЫ цитат из так называемых тамасика и раджасика Пуран. Удивительно, но они АВТОРИТЕТНЫ. Там есть некоторые элементы, которые не соответствуют сиддханте, но эти элементы НИКОГДА НЕ ЦИТИРУЮТСЯ вайшнавами-ачарьями в своих работах. Следуя вашей логике, матаджи, кого привлекает тамас должны предлагать панчанга пранамы  :smilies:  просто потому, что это написано в тамасика Пуране.Ну так в тамасика и раджасика пуранах можно найти и высказывания, что Кришна - Бог. Тоже выкинем эти утверждения, просто на основании "тамасичности" книги?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему Санатана Госвами процитировал Сканда Пурану в обсуждении поклонов, но не процитировал из ШБ предписания по пумсаване.


Дайте пожалуйста расширенную цитату с контекстом.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я внимательно читаю, что вы пишете. Задаю вам вопрос, например, уточняю, чтобы понять, откуда нестыковка, один и тот же текст ХБВ мы имеем виду? В ответ опять молчание.


Чтобы понять ещё перечитайте. Повторять не буду. Уже два раза повторил.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Чтобы понять ещё перечитайте. Повторять не буду. Уже два раза повторил.


Если вы не хотите повторять свою цитату из ХБВ - прошу участников читателей темы показать мне, где вы привели цитату их ХБВ. Просто хочу убедиться, что ничего не пропустила, так бывает, когда посты появляются быстро один за другим. 


Что касается Панчаратра-прадипы. Вот что вы написали из ПП: 




> Цитата из Панчаратра Прадипы - одобренного Джи Би Си руководства по поклонению Божествам:
> 
> "Мужчины могут предлагать любой вид пранамы, но женщины традиционно предлагают лишь панчанга-пранаму, поскольку их груди не должны касаться земли.. "


Чья это цитата - Ачарьев, гуру? Почему грудь женщин не должна касаться земли? Что за странный аргумент, чей он? А если кто-то из матаджи любит полежать на траве, на песке, это где-то запрещено? В шастре это предписано или это просто чей-то совет? 

Какого года издание ПП, которое вы цитируете? Вам написали, что ПП правят уже 20 лет. Вы не ответили. Ответьте пожалуйста. 

________________

И если вы привыкли быть в роли учителя - прокомментируйте пожалуйста, Шукадеву Госвами, обряд пумсаваны. 

(Шримад-Бхагаватам, Песнь 6. Проведение обряда Пумсавана. Шукадева Госвами сказал, для матаджи) : 

Затем, смирив свой ум чувством преданности, следует пасть перед Господом ниц, как палка, и десять раз произнести предыдущую мантру. После этого нужно прочитать следующую молитву. 

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/19/10



Если опять проигнорируете ПРЯМОЕ указание шастры на практику - можете приложить к себе все то, что пишете другим про игнорирование шастр.  

Разбираем тему. Спасибо всем.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это подход Шанкары к шастрам. Выбрасывать шастры, которые описывают не то, что соответствует его теории. Комментарии Бхактиведанты, труды ачарьев ПОЛНЫ цитат из так называемых тамасика и раджасика Пуран. Удивительно, но они АВТОРИТЕТНЫ.


Вот для того, чтобы убедиться, ответьте пожалуйста, кто кому и в каких обстоятельствах это сказал. 

Хорошо бы разобрать, почему один Ачарья (правда, пока еще не выяснили, чьи запретительные слова в Сканда-Пуране) противоречит другому. Одна Пурана - другой.  






> Там есть некоторые элементы, которые не соответствуют сиддханте, но эти элементы НИКОГДА НЕ ЦИТИРУЮТСЯ вайшнавами-ачарьями в своих работах.


И? Сканда пурана цитируется в ХБВ? Я уже который раз прошу дать развернутый контекст. 

____________________






> Следуя вашей логике, матаджи, кого привлекает тамас должны предлагать панчанга пранамы


Так и есть. Причем обратное не верно (те, кто предлагают панчанга-пранам - не обязательно в тамасе).

Разберем подробнее. Если матаджи все еще привлекает тамас - означает что и одета она не благостно, и поведение у нее соответствующее. Дандават не рекомендуется. Дандават же возможен для той, кто в благости или ниргуна.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.С. Индрадьюма Свами 
Том 5, главаr 27
"Моя грудь вздымалась от гордости"

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/9151...as-ot-gordosti


Рагалекха подошла ко мне со сложенными руками и слёзами в глазах.

- Шрила Гурудева, – сказала она, – пожалуйста, благословите меня распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады до самой моей смерти, и чтобы я всегда была верной в следовании вам и моему Лале.

*Она начала предлагать на полу полные дандаваты. Поскольку женщины обычно не простираются полностью, Джананиваса выступил вперёд, чтобы остановить её. Я поймал его за руку.

- Ничего страшного, – сказал я, – эта женщина трансцендентна.*

Когда мы с Джананивасой выходили из квартиры, Рагалекха набивала свою сумку книгами. Я обернулся к Джананивасе:

- Оно того стоило, – сказал я, – встреча с ней стоила всех тех аскез, неудобств и опасностей с которыми я столкнулся в вашей стране.

Я подумал о словах Шрилы Прабхупады:

“Эти новости дают мне новую жизнь. В моём гороскопе, сделанном недавно, говорится, что если я справлюсь с критическим периодом, то проживу до ста лет. В этом случае я, конечно же, приеду навестить вашу ферму… Проект просто отличный. Когда я слушаю этот отчёт, моя грудь вздымается от гордости за достижения моих учеников”.

[ комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады на служение Туласи даса,
цитата секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады Тамала Кришны Госвами
в письме к Рамешваре дасу, 22 августа 1977 ]

----------


## Вишишта даса

> И если вы привыкли быть в роли учителя - прокомментируйте пожалуйста, Шукадеву Госвами, обряд пумсаваны.


Матаджи, спасибо за постоянное тыкание меня лицом в мой гуру абхиман, но не стоит на этом акцентироваться. У нас всех есть свои уникальные черты. 

Повседневное предложение поклонов отличается от обряда Пумсавана с его ритуальными особенностями?




> Чья это цитата - Ачарьев, гуру? Почему грудь женщин не должна касаться земли? Что за странный аргумент, чей он? А если кто-то из матаджи любит полежать на траве, на песке, это где-то запрещено? В шастре это предписано или это просто чей-то совет?


Вот состав исследователей (по всем странным аргументам можете обратиться к ним):

The GBC Deity Worship Research Group consists of the following members:
H. H. Jayapataka Swami
H. H. Bhanu Swami
H. H. Bhaktividya-purna Swami
H. G. Jananivasa Dasa
H. G. Atma-tattva Dasa
H. G. Astaratha Dasa
H. G. Krsna-ksetra Dasa (Coordinator)


The members of the GBC Deity Worship Research Group wish to thank the numerous devotees who have given thoughtful and learned advice for the compilation of this book, and wishes to especially thank the following devotees for their kind assistance in bringing it to completion:
English editing: Dravida Dasa; Krsna-rupa Dasi
Sanskrit editing: Gopiparanadhana Dasa, Aja Dasa; 
Advising: Suhotra Swami; Bhakta-rupa Dasa
Artwork: Pada-sevanam Dasa (cover design);
	Gaura-prana Dasa; Gopavrndapala Dasa;
	Nara-Krsna Dasa; Marudapa Dasa; Bhakta Gary Snyder;
	Bhaktin Anamarija, Bhakta Vadim; Bhaktin Zana;
Computer assistance: Govinda Dasa; Dharmaraja Dasa
Repro:  Mahanidhi Dasa
Layout: Navanitika Dasi
Proofreading: Krsna-rupa Dasi; Pururava Dasa
Indexing: Grahila Dasa





> Какого года издание ПП, которое вы цитируете? Вам написали, что ПП правят уже 20 лет. Вы не ответили. Ответьте пожалуйста.


Отвечаю ещё раз, что вполне доверяю перечисленному выше внушительному составу исследователей. Уж точно их вес не меньше, чем матаджи, инициировавшей эту тему. То, что книгу редактируют уже 20 лет говорит не в пользу редакторов. Но так или иначе эта книга остаётся единственным авторизованным изданием по поклонению Божествам в ИСККОН. Вот когда выйдет новая версия и в ней будет сказано, что только панчанга-пранамы для женщин - ересь (с соответствующими доказательствами), вот тогда и сбросим со счетов старую ПП.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> - Ничего страшного, – сказал я, – эта женщина трансцендентна.


Трансцендентные женщины могут делать трансцендентные вещи. Не трансцендентные женщины таких вещей делать не должны.




> Поскольку женщины обычно не простираются полностью, Джананиваса выступил вперёд, чтобы остановить её.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ещё такой момент хочется сказать, личное отношение. Я не вижу особой проблемы в том, что женщинам хочется делать дандаваты. То что я вижу здесь на форуме - намёки продвижение феминизма, а дандаваты - это мелочи, частный случай несправедливости обделённых неженскими видами служения матаджи. Так что прошу понимать моё участие в столь безобидной теме не в столь безобидном социальном подтексте проблемы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы видите феминизм, а я вижу просто выравнивание, балансировку подачи материала, чтобы информация на русском языке была представлена не односторонне, а полно. Нужно благодарить матаджи за это. Если не сами матаджи, то кто же еще это сделает для русскоязычной аудитории? В отсутствие полной картины, которая доступна англоязычному миру, при отсутствии обсуждений дочери, жены и матери Вайшнавов будут глуповатыми, недалекими, если не сказать забитыми. И при не ахти каких качествах некоторых типажей мужей или отцов для матаджи это только во вред. Неужели кому-то это надо?

Вообще наши матаджи не обязаны каждый раз доказывать, что они не феминистки. Все разумны. 

Кстати, есть "феминизм" и в лилах, потому-то отражение этого есть и в мат. мире. Так что подтекст скорее в том, что некоторые везде видят феминизм, даже когда его нет. И дергают матаджи, приписывая им какой-то невообразимый феминизм на каждом шагу. Никому у нас феминизм не интересен, в России менталитет не как в Америке или Европе.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Весь материал сбалансированным образом представлен в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Здесь явные заморочки и обиженность. И слава богу, что феминизм в России не приживается. Пока...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сбалансировано. И Шрила Прабхупада, цитируя например, Сканда Пурану, делает это в контексте. Вы же, якобы _повторяя стиль Ачарьи_ (так же как он цитируете Сканда Пурану), не можете ответить, кто, кому и в каких обстоятельствах сказал запретительную фразу про дандаваты для женщин. 

В Фолио приведенной вами цитаты нет. Если вы говорите: "Весь материал сбалансированным образом представлен в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады" - не цитируйте то, чего нет в Фолио. Иначе вы разбалансируете то, что сбалансировал Ачарйа.

Гораздо более вероятно, что найденный вами *где-то* запрет вообще для не преданных Кришны. Мы Сканда Пурану не изучаем, текста ее не видим - почему надо верить вашему тексту, откуда он? 

Свое объяснение существования этой "цитаты" я выше приводила - тем, кто в тамасе, не рекомендуется поклоняться так, как поклоняются находящиеся в саттве или ниргуна. По этой же причине, например, _арчана_ запрещена тем, кто не в благостной одежде. При этом  смотрим "Хари-бхакти-виласу", указание, что преданных не касаются запреты, предназначенные для непреданных.

Плюс еще один плюс в пользу ваших оппонентов. Да, существует описание ритуала пумсавана. Предположим, что _только_ во время этого ритуала позволено матаджи предлагать дандаваты. Но зная, как четко всё должно проводиться во время проведения ритуалов - понятно, что матаджи надо по крайней мере попробовать, как дандават делается. Но это будет полное противоречие *строгому* запрету на дандаваты, который вы где-то нашли. 

Так что надо бы смотреть контекст Сканда Пураны, а пока вы контекста не предоставили - рассматриваем вашу цитату как предназначенную для непреданных.

На фоне всего этого Ачарйи (Шрила Прабхупада и Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур), а также гуру не высказываются против дандаватов матаджи. Неужели вам льстит учить тому, чему никто из гуру или Ачарьев не учат? 

Приминая всё это во внимание, слабая у вас аргументация, уж не обессудьте. Вам ничего не остается, как только вновь и вновь пробовать объяснить эту тему феминизмом. 

Но матаджи в этой теме следуют садху, гуру и шастрам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Трансцендентные женщины могут делать трансцендентные вещи. Не трансцендентные женщины таких вещей делать не должны.


Это также противоречит строгому запрету в Сканда Пуране, который вы где-то нашли.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> То, что книгу редактируют уже 20 лет говорит не в пользу редакторов.


Скорее, это говорит о том, что редакторы работают над улучшением - и это лучше, чем не выпускать книгу совсем, пока абсолютно все тонкости _арчаны_ не прописаны. 





> Но так или иначе эта книга остаётся единственным авторизованным изданием по поклонению Божествам в ИСККОН.


Вроде бы "Панчаратра-прадипа" предназначена в первую очередь для пуджари. 
А эта тема  "Дандават в исполнении вайшнави" - не именно про матаджи-пуджари, да и поклоны бывают не только _арча-виграхе_.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Цитата из Панчаратра Прадипы - одобренного Джи Би Си руководства по поклонению Божествам:
> 
> "Мужчины могут предлагать любой вид пранамы, но женщины традиционно предлагают лишь панчанга-пранаму, поскольку их груди не должны касаться земли.. "


Попробовала найти эту цитату из "Панчаратра-прадипы" в русском Фолио - результат 0.  

Попробовала найти в английском Фолио 2013, перевод на англ. вашей цитаты :

Men can offer any kind of pranamas, but women have traditionally offered only Pancanga-pranama because their breasts should not touch the ground.

Результат тот же - 0. 

??

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Поэтому какие бы ни были найдены ограничения в шастрах (относительно шудр или женщин), эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным".






> Относится ли это к поклонам и другой практике анг бхакти? Это нелогично потому что "эти указания понимаются учеными душами как применимые только к непреданным." Написана ли ХБВ для непреданных в таком случае?


Логика Шрилы Санатаны Госвами проста: когда говорится об ограничениях в шастрах относительно шудр и женщин - это относится только к шудрам, не преданным Шри Кришне или женщинам, не преданным Шри Кришне. Если эти шудры или женщины __ являются преданными Кришны __   то на них подобные ограничения шастр не распространяются. 

Поэтому который раз хотелось бы узнать, кто, кому и в каких обстоятельствах сказал запретительную цитату про дандаваты в Сканда Пуране. (“The men may perform astanga or pancaga pranamas (according to their capacity), however the women should perform pancanga only and not otherwise.”) 





> Или *непреданные-матаджи должны кланяться Кришне* только через панчанга-пранамы, тогда как преданные-матаджи могут кланяться как угодно? А с чего кто-то решил, что непреданные вообще будут следовать практике вайдхи? Это классический пример выборочного мотивированного цитирования, приводящее к абсурдным выводам.


Так это вы, не понимая логики Шрилы Санатаны Госвами, делаете абсурдные допущения, а вовсе не ваши оппоненты. После этого вы приписываете этот абсурд оппонентам, ставите на этом основании им диагноз, и начинаете думать, что ваше допущение есть док-во вашей правоты (!).


________________


Кстати, вы в курсе того, что Е.М.Урмила д.д., чью статью Хари-канта д.д. цитировала в начале этой темы

"Offering Dandavat – A Nurturing Display of Surrender? " http://www.backtogodhead.in/offering...ila-devi-dasi/

 является членом комитета Джи-Би-Си по соответствию шастрам (Sastric Advisory Commision)?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Пришла весна - пора заниматься шудрянской деятельностью. 

Ваш подход к интерпретации "тамасичности" Сканда Пураны можно охарактеризовать одной фразой "умственная спекуляция". В этом и есть проблема, что не понимая стандарта разных шастр, не держа их ни разу в руках даже, вы начинаете конструировать многоэтажные теории в угоду какому-то предвзятому выводу. Всё что я вижу в ваших наездах - нежелание (или неспособность) понять о чём речь и выставить меня, мягко говоря, нелогичным. Возможно, что непонимание возникает из за привязанности к имеющемуся у вас выводу. В таком случае конструктивное обсуждение невозможно. 

По поводу вашего поисковика в Ведабазе - могу посочувствовать. У меня всё прекрасно находит. Не хочется об этом говорить, но раз уж пошли ссылки на такие праманы, то скажу, что упомянутой вами матаджи запретили преподавать в Майапурском Институте (на англоязычных курсах) по причине того, что она начала продвигать обращение к матаджи "прабху". О потере сексуальной ориентации, как характерной черты современной западной культуры, наверное нужно отдельную тему завести. Трансцендентностью тут точно не пахнет. Трансцендентности мало также в надёргивании цитат предназначенных для уровня освобождения и в попытке протащить их на широкий социальный уровень, т.е. полностью изменить контекст их применения. Медвежья услуга всему обществу, как вайшнавскому так и мирскому.

В общем, шастра прамана приветствуется, остальное от лукавого . Я не возражаю, если кто-то из матаджи во время пумсаваны будет делать дандаваты, но будет странно наблюдать матаджи, ходящих с иглами дикообраза в волосах в непумсаванное время  :smilies:  (те, кто знает ритуалы, поймут о чём я). Незамужним матаджи искренне желаю забыть про проведение ягий и дандаваты (счастья не прибавится, поверьте), удачно выйти замуж, нарожать детей и жить счастливо в кругу вайшнавской семьи в СК. И замужним и незамужним и эмансипированным и всем всем замечательным вайшнави желаю найти достойное прибежище и перестать беспокоиться и прекратить изучать культуру по ключевому слову через поисковик Ведабазы или, упаси боже, через яндекс поисковик  :smilies:  И потом обучать такой культуре всех окружающих... Мои дандаваты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Опять одна болтология без конкретных номеров стихов или указания раздела Фолио. 





> По поводу вашего поисковика в Ведабазе - могу посочувствовать. У меня всё прекрасно находит.


И какого же года ваше Фолио? Уж не убрало ли Джи-Би-Си в новой редакции то, на чем вы так настаиваете? 






> Не хочется об этом говорить, но раз уж пошли ссылки на такие праманы, то скажу, что упомянутой вами матаджи запретили преподавать в Майапурском Институте (на англоязычных курсах) по причине того, что она начала продвигать обращение к матаджи "прабху".


Она как ученица следует за Шрилой Прабхупадой. Я не сторонница обращения "прабху", наобарот. Но по факту, если бы руководство курсов вдумчиво разобралось в том, в чем мы на форуме уже разобрались, то все бы удивились, но убедились, что *Шрила Прахупада чаще обращался к ученицам "Прабху", чем "Матаджи"*. Потому что "матаджи + духовное имя " он сказал всего 2-3 раза, а "Прабху+имя" около 15 случаев, точно не помню. Но больше всего он обращался к ним "Шримати+имя":  

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post143013

*Никому еще у вас не запретили преподавать от того, что обращается с помощью "матаджи+имя"? Ведь Шрила Прабхупада так запретил делать, а все сейчас повсеместно это делают.* 








> В общем, шастра прамана приветствуется, остальное от лукавого .


Я пока не вижу ни одной вашей шастра-праманы. 







> прекратить изучать культуру по ключевому слову через поисковик Ведабазы или, упаси боже, через яндекс поисковик  И потом обучать такой культуре всех окружающих...


Так откуда вы взяли цитату из Сканда Пураны? В Фолио ее нет. Вы изучали культуру у последователей Сканда-пураны и здесь нам пытаетесь продвинуть *непонятно чьи слова, сказанные непонятно кому*? 

Насчет Ведабазы - вы противоречите наставлению Ачарйи об изучении его трудов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И потом обучать такой культуре всех окружающих...


Культура чтения книг Шрилы Прабхупады включает чтение его трудов в Фолио. Что-то имеете против? 

Какой культуре вы обучаете, мы уже видим. Вы, например, отказываетесь видеть логику фразы Шрилы Санатаны Госвами, не можете озвучить источники своей информации. Это ведет к манипуляциям. 

Насчет Сканда-пураны, если мне понадобится, я ее изучу. 

______________________________

Я прошу преданных, пользующихся VedaBase 2013, найти там две цитаты, на которые ссылается Вишишта прабху, и подсказать раздел и главу. Чтобы я тоже их там нашла (на тот случай, если у моего фолио сбой поиска, что вообще-то маловероятно, но вдруг) :

1. Цитата из "Панчаратра-прадипы" : 



> "Мужчины могут предлагать любой вид пранамы, но женщины традиционно предлагают лишь панчанга-пранаму, поскольку их груди не должны касаться земли.. "


2. Цитата из Сканда-пураны: 




> Скандапурана, Васудева-махатмйа глава 29 текст 27
> 
> ПЕРЕВОД:
> 
> О лучший среди мудрецов, мужчины могут предлагать аштанга или панчанга пранаму, но женщины должны предлагать только панчанга-пранаму без вариантов.
> 
> Skanda-purana, Vasudeva-mahatmya section, Chapter 29, Verse 27):
> 
> astangam va 'pi pancagam
> ...


Если Сканда-пураны в Фолио нет, возможно кто-то еще сможет пролить свет на то, чьи это слова и кому?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ваш подход к интерпретации "тамасичности" Сканда Пураны можно охарактеризовать одной фразой "умственная спекуляция". В этом и есть проблема, что не понимая стандарта разных шастр, не держа их ни разу в руках даже, вы начинаете конструировать многоэтажные теории в угоду какому-то предвзятому выводу.


А вы так уверены в своей непредвзятости, что это просто смешно. Я уже написала, что сама Веда не может быть в тамасе - вы это игнорируете. Держание в руках не есть условие понимания сути шастр. 





> Возможно, что непонимание возникает из за привязанности к имеющемуся у вас выводу.


Да нет, я как раз пытаюсь быть непредвзятой и рассмотреть обе точки зрения. Но вы же не раскрываете свои источники, например, какого года у вас Фолио?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> надёргивании цитат предназначенных для уровня освобождения и в попытке протащить их на широкий социальный уровень, т.е. полностью изменить контекст их применения. Медвежья услуга всему обществу, как вайшнавскому так и мирскому.


Матаджи из этой темы, "надергивающие цитаты", как вы выразились, выпустили в свет несколько ценных книг, которые могут читать не только преданные, но и широкие слои населения. 
Вы что-то подобное сделали в своей жизни? 
Я про вас, например, читала письмо слушателей русских курсов в Майапуре, которое удалили. 
Так что лучше бы вам быть поосторожнее в оценках других, как они служат-де обществу, "как вайшнавскому, так и мирскому".

----------


## Инна82

Я, конечно, не знаю шастры как вы и мало разбираюсь в этой теме. Но ведь уже есть ответ Враджендры Кумара прабу http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5646. Разве этого недостаточно, чтобы принять такую точку зрения?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Поэтому который раз хотелось бы узнать, кто, кому и в каких обстоятельствах сказал запретительную цитату про дандаваты в Сканда Пуране.


Нашлась вся Васудева-махатмья Сканда-пураны в английском переводе; стих 29.27 можно увидеть на с.337. 
По с. 25 ясно, между кем беседа: некогда Нарада Муни пришёл в Бадарикашрам к Нара-Нараяне, Нарада спрашивает, и Господь Нараяна отвечает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нашлась вся Васудева-махатмья Сканда-пураны в английском переводе; стих 29.27 можно увидеть на с.337. 
> По с. 25 ясно, между кем беседа: некогда Нарада Муни пришёл в Бадарикашрам к Нара-Нараяне, Нарада спрашивает, и Господь Нараяна отвечает.


Вот это я понимаю, спасибо!

----------


## Варган

Сканда-Пурану часто цитирует Шрила Прабхупада в "Нектаре Преданности" (вслед за Шрилой Рупой Госвами).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> матаджи запретили преподавать в Майапурском Институте (на англоязычных курсах) по причине того, что она начала продвигать обращение к матаджи "прабху".


В каком году это было?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я, конечно, не знаю шастры как вы и мало разбираюсь в этой теме. Но ведь уже есть ответ Враджендры Кумара прабу http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5646. Разве этого недостаточно, чтобы принять такую точку зрения?


Инна, в самом вашем вопросе уже есть ответ: кому-то вполне достаточно, кому-то совершенно не достаточно.  

Для большинства начинающих добродетель - это принимать мнение лидеров особо без лишних вопросов, хотя бы потому что им еще очень, очень много что надо изучить, в том числе и гораздо более важное. 

Для тех, кто уже сами склонны досконально изучать Писания и работать с первоисточниками, мало того, кому Кришна и старшие Вайшнавы уже доверяют проповедовать самим (например, вы видите в этой теме таких - Хари-канту д.д. и меня, так вот, мы были ответственны до того, что я могу озвучить, но не буду, тиражи книг, над которыми довелось работать, - тем более что они не очень большие, - чтобы некоторые, не вполне представляющие, что такое работа над текстами одновременно для широкой аудитории и для внутренней, не начали в желании славы уличать), - так вот для таких добродетель - это и углублять при случае свое личное понимание. Потому что они сами проповедуют, могут столкнуться с вопросами других и потому ответственны за их понимание, это может пригодиться в их служении с текстами и т.п. 

Кроме того, это правильно, когда уточняют непонятное или странное, разбирают несоответствия, сравнивают разные мнения - поскольку мы не просто бездумно всё принимаем, что нам говорят, но и размышляем при этом. Поэтому после лекций можно услышать: есть какие-то вопросы, добавления?

----------

